

Chaos Projectile – Run 'n' Gun meets RPG (egypt setting) - mkesper
https://github.com/WinterLicht/Chaos-Projectile

======
mkesper
Have a look at
[https://enchaosprojectile.wordpress.com/](https://enchaosprojectile.wordpress.com/)
for background info.

